# SRAM RED on Cyclingnews



## Flip D (Jul 6, 2004)

This morning I booted up the computer and checked cyclingnews.com. It had an article on SRAM RED on the latest tech section. I got pulled away from the computer for a few hours and when I came back and clicked on it, it sent me to the tech index. Now it is no longer on the site. Did anyone get to read it and what did it say?


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

The article is back on the homepage of cyclingnews.com. Nothing new that you can't get from the 2008 pdf spec. I just bought a new bike with SRAM Force. I guess I'll be upgrading some components later this year... cassette, front derailleur, bearings, etc. 

I think SRAM needs to give a discounted upgrade package for Force users.


----------

